# removed



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

removed ( FOR THE BETTERNESS OF THE BREAD )


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats sort of a strange request, most people are looking for a stud dog and your looking for a ***** to breed your dog too. You have to remember there are tons of great titled stud dogs out there. You had said his hips were good, have you had his eyes cerfed? Have you done an CNM test done yet? If you want to breed him it would be best to have all that done for the puppys and the potential buyers sake.

" he is from a breader in northern WI so there is little chance of pedagree crossing in this area"

I didn't realise a dogs pedigree was different State by state. Your dog being from Wisconsin has nothing to do with his pedigree. He could be related to your neibors dog for all you know.

Not trying to rag on you but if you really think you have a great dog that is breeding material, get ALL your health clearences done, run him in some hunt tests, and then if you feel breeding him will better the breed go for it.

There are so many messed up labs and Back yard breeding is the stem of it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> Thats sort of a strange request, most people are looking for a stud dog and your looking for a b#tch to breed your dog too. You have to remember there are tons of great titled stud dogs out there. You had said his hips were good, have you had his eyes cerfed? Have you done an CNM test done yet? If you want to breed him it would be best to have all that done for the puppys and the potential buyers sake.
> 
> " he is from a breader in northern WI so there is little chance of pedagree crossing in this area"
> 
> ...


Agree with everything Browndog said except running it in a hunt test. That isn't practical for everyone and it isn't the ultimate judgment of a dog's hunting ability.

This isn't to start a HT/FT debate, just to recognize it's not practical for everyone and not everyone wants to get involved. But overall, BrownDog makes great points and I believe you should heed his advice.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

BROWNDOG said:


> There are so many messed up labs and Back yard breeding is the stem of it.


Good answer BROWNDOG
There is so much more to breeding a dog then a awsome hunting and family dog. Please leave the breeding to the breeders who are trying to better the breed.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

"That isn't practical for everyone and it isn't the ultimate judgment of a dog's hunting ability."

Yah I agree, what I should of said was

Join a training group or a retriever club and see how your dog measures up and in most instences you'll walk away and hopefully come back thinking boy have I got alot of work to do.

You just don't see alot of stud dog ads that read

" Great hunting dog for stud"

Lets face there are alot of really good hunting dogs out there and unless you have either huntred behind the dog or trained with the dog you have no way of telling what your breeding to other than what the owner is telling you and everybody loves there own dog. I guess what I'm trying to say is that if most peole took the time to train with a group and test there dogs you might realize that Hey Iv'e got a really nice hunting dog that I love to death but overall he or she just isn't breeding material. It could be lack of trainability, poor marking, poor desire, poor socialization skills with people and other dogs the list could go on and on for reasons not to breed a dog.

I just feel a dog has to have ALOT going for it to consider it breedable.

Am I rambling???  Must be winter time and below zero.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Join a training group or a retriever club and see how your dog measures up and in most instences you'll walk away and hopefully come back thinking boy have I got alot of work to do.


Browndog...PERFECT advice!!!! :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Taddy,

Our retriever club started training last year in April and some of the new people and there dogs were lousy at the begining, some never came back but the ones that continued to train all summer were totally different dogs and handlers at the end of the season. Some never ran a test all summer and maybe never intended to but I'll bet they were alot happier with there dogs and themselves during the hunting season.

I think we have officially hijacked this thread.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Browndog,

No hijacking at all...good conversation relevant to the topic.

I agree that a club/training buddies can definitely help in the assessment on one's dog. If someone gets interested in HT/FT, great for them...it's not my cup of tea, but that training time with others is important to provide a good baseline of judgment when kept in context. People in those clubs will be able to provide a good assessment on whether the other dog is good enough to breed in order to better the breed. Make sense?

Mike


----------

